
Why does yelp redirect HTTPS to HTTP? - eyeareque
One would think that they would be on top of this effort.<p>Request URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yelp.com&#x2F;
Status code 301: Moved permanently
Location: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yelp.com&#x2F;
======
download13
And with a 301. Into the future kicking and screaming.

~~~
eyeareque
I was hoping this would get more attention so that Yelp would see it. Oh well
:)

I agree.

